# Honda 2000 max out ???



## The Mayor (Aug 20, 2009)

This will be an easy question for some of you guys.........runnin two 500w halogens and two 250w halogens.......1500 watts total........is this pushing the Honda too close to the max? I dont think so by my figurin. I just wanna make sure........thanks


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

cant answer the question but post a pic of your set up!


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Honda 2000 only puts out 1600 watts continuous watts. So yes it's maxed.


----------



## bama1 (Aug 7, 2008)

You are at max but it should still work straining all the time. Wire size can also affect your generators performance.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

You'll bien more fuel and ware the generator out.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Just change the 500H to 300s and you'll be good to go


----------



## Sea~N~Red (May 16, 2010)

Your fine with that setup I have ran mine that way plus a reg 60 watt bulb plus battery charger .... No problems ran one generator that way for 3 years never done anything but Chang oil ... I changed every weekend tho but it wasn't nothing to run 24/36 hour each weekend but had opportunity to buy a like new one so I did but I bet old one still running strong I built a extended run fuel tank and would never shut off all night (generator Honda eu2000i) a must have will never be without one again !!!


----------



## The Mayor (Aug 20, 2009)

I ended up runnin two 500s and two 150s = 1300W.........it runs great for hours


----------

